# Avatars of War- Daemon and Lizardmen Champions



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just came across these two guys from Avatars of War



















Look pretty amazing to me.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Pitty you can't use them at a GW store or sanctioned tournament as they are nice looking miniatures, and I mean really nice. Have some rep for sharing these with us.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

To bad I have the painting skills of spasmodic amputee or I would buy one of their dwarf lords. Really nice models.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Disappointed in the Khorne Herald (although it does match the current Bloodletters somewhat), but the Saurus Hero is fantastic.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Disappointed in the Khorne Herald (although it does match the current Bloodletters somewhat), but the Saurus Hero is fantastic.


I agree somewhat. My biggest gripe with the current Daemons range is that they are so static. There is no sense of movement in the Bloodletters or the Daemonettes and in my opinion they really did both units a major disservice. I envision Bloodletters and Daemonettes constantly in motion, moving from one victim to another, and the current range just looks like they are standing there waiting for the bus..... <sigh>


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

While these are plastic, they look like some skinny, lanky, Gollum with a traffic cone on his head.









While static, these are Bloodletters - and there's an image in Hordes of Chaos, where they detail Khorne, an awesome Daemon, standing twice the height of a normal chaos warrior, and heavily muscled - yet is blatantly not a Greater Daemon. What I loved about them, was that there's clear progression that a Lesser Daemon looks like it could eventually become a Bloodthirster. Despite being static, and metal, they are awesome.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

I've finished building the LM hero. Quite a nice piece. He's a bit smaller thatn a Kroxigor, noticably bigger than a Saurus, so kinda of a mix between the two of them. There are two things I didn't quite like. First, the shield is held pretty thight against the chest, which doens't help for painting if you pre-assemble the mini and also gives it a cramped look. That can be easily fixed with some pinning and greenstuff. Secondly, the model is really made to be used with the great weapon. The hand weapon looks pretty small. So what I did was cut-up the weapons using the right hand and handle of the HW but the top part of the GW.

I'll post pictures in a few days!

Phil


----------

